# VMODA Crossfade Headphone Review



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Company Name:* VMODA

*Company Website:* :: V-MODA ::

*Headphone Model:* VMODA Crossfade Custom LP (Pearl White, gray ear pads, gray cord, and metallic silver plates)

*Frequency Range:* 5Hz-30Khz

*Headphone Style (Open, Closed, etc.):* Closed
*
Impedance:* 32 Ohms

*Sensitivity:* Not Listed

*Pros:* Comes with a lot of accessories, very sturdy, stylish, ear pads are some of the softest Ive ever had on my ears.

*Cons:* A little bulky even in their case for toting around, bass can be muddy at times

Rating scale is based on a 1 to 5 scale. 1 being the worst, 3 being neutral, and 5 being the best.

*Describing Sound:* Describing Sound A Glossary - Head-Fi.org Community

*Audio Quality:* 3.5 of 5

*Comfort:* 4 of 5

*Design:* 4 of 5

*Isolation:* 4 of 5

*Value:* 3 of 5

*Overall Rating:* 4 of 5

Songs that were used to test (320KBPS MP3 converted from FLAC):

1. Adelitas Way - Criticize
2. Fun - Some Nights
3. Styx - Come Sail Away
4. Marvin Gaye - I Want You
5. Journey - Dont Stop Believing

1. Adelitas Way comes out very bass heavy, but its not over powering. You can hear the background music and voices just fine. There is a spot in the first minute and 15 seconds where the bass and background music slows down. During this quick break you can hear the artists voice very clearly. Overall sounds very nice and is a fun track for these cans.

2. Fun's Some Nights starts with the singer and very little background music. The singers voice is clear. About 50 seconds into the track the bass lines start and are decently heavy. During the bass lines you can still hear the artists voice very clearly. At about 1:22 during the track the constant bass line stops and has a few kick drums. They seem very accurate and have a little punch to them as you would expect. At 3:00 the artist is alone and sounds very clear.

3. Styx Come Sail Away is a nice classic with a piano opening. 17 seconds into the track the singer comes in nice and clear and sounds amazing through out the introduction. At 1:30 there is a faint cymbal in the background music that comes into play. Its noticeable right away. At 2:25 the bass kicks in and is slightly over powering. at 4:29 the drums pan from right to left and this set of cans shows that off very well. Overall the song has alot of detail and is played with clarity throughout.

4. Marvin Gaye's I Want You starts off on the left side of the stage and slides to the right within the first 20 seconds of the song. The entire song is very analytical. The stage is set nicely and changes sides frequently. The background music wasnt over powering on this one and everything had a nice smooth sound too it.

5. Journey's Dont Stop Believing is another song that starts off with a nice piano introduction with the singer. At 55 seconds you can hear the sparkle in the background. At 1:25 the background music is on in full effect. The bass and upper end frequencies blend nicely throughout the entire song.

Overall the Crossfade's have a reputation for being bass heavy. I intentionally picked music that had a wide range of frequencies and tried to stay away from some of the more bass heavy music. Overall these headphones are a good all around can. They can do alot of things well for most casual listeners. These are great for audio enthusiasts who love bass heavy music. At a price point of $110 from various online retailers I would consider these a decent entry level headphone for the new comers who dont want to spend a ton right out of the box. Along with the money you spend you also get portability and accessories. You get multiple wires (with and without volume controls), cleaning cloth, and a nice portable case.



VMODA Crossfade LP Custom Headphone Review | PC-Babble


----------

